# استفسار عن السلامة فى مصانع الحديد



## م. سلامة (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ارغب منكم المساعده في توضيح انظمة السلامة فى مصانع الحديد ... واماكن الخطورة فيها بالنسبة للسلامه .. والحرائق ....

واى دراسات او مواضيع تفيديني في هذا الموضوع ...

ولكم خالص التحيه والتقدير​


----------



## sayed00 (6 يوليو 2010)

اخى مهندس السلامة

مبادئ هندسة السلامة واحدة فى مواقع البترول او الانشاءات او المصانع او اوا ووووو الخ

عليك معرفة هذه المبادئ من دراسة و تدريب و دراسة اجراءات و سياسات السلامة فى شركتك و كذلك قوانين السلامة المتعلقة بالقطاع الى بتعمل بة و كذلك اجراءات تقييم المخاطر بالموقع و قائمة المخاطر التى تم تقييمها و الاجراءات الوقائية للتحكم فى الخطر ووووو 

كل ذلك اساسيات لابد من الالملم بها

بعد دلك ممكن ان تجد اشياء خاصة بالنشاط الى بتعمل بة مثل الامراض المهنية المتعلقة بالعمل لديك
المواد الكميائية لديك و نشرة السلامة لها
المخاطر الخاصة بطبيعة العمل لديك

لو مشيت على هذا المبدء سوف تصل الى ما تبحث عنة

تحياتى


----------



## م. سلامة (6 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي السيد على ردك وافادتك الرائعه ...

واتمنى من يستطيع مساعدتي في الحصول على نشرات لسلامة فى مصانع الحديد ...

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------

